# Hot Spot?? Flea bite??



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well looking at that picture it really doesn't look like a hot spot healing and too big for flea so tht leaves me with a bug or spider nite. But would need a picture where the flash isn't brightening the`area quite so much


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Hooch....gonna try to get another good one....but Miss Holly doesn't cooperate all the time..LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Memphis & Holly's Mom said:


> Thanks Hooch....gonna try to get another good one....but Miss Holly doesn't cooperate all the time..LOL


ROFL I know`to well about that


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

*2nd pic*

Think I got a little better view of it this time...after 5 mins. of tummy rubbing..LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

To me that looks like a spider bite. You will see it flake off dead skin many times before it heals. It may not even heal before the hair grows back. Just keep an eye on it she will let you if it starts bothering her but it shouldn't


----------



## Memphis & Holly's Mom (Feb 16, 2008)

Thanks Hooch..don't know why I didn't consider spiders..LOL I just panicked about my girl..LOL I have read so many places about the fleas being bad this year and for some Frontline isn't helping..LOL Think the dogs really enjoy my looking them over...I get the sheet and they both just come and lay by me waiting for their inspection...to them it's a nice doggie massage...LOL Are we the only ones up so late??? LOL


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I am always here lol


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad Hooch could clear it up for you. I thought it was a spider bite too but he answered sooner than I could. Quick draw McHooch.


----------

